
Project management platform Taiga 2.0 is out - eMerzh
https://blog.taiga.io/taiga-pulsatilla-patens-release-20.html
======
RaycatRakittra
This is a pretty nice project. Can't say I have anything large to use it for
but, I'll definitely study the UI design of it. Well done~

